# shrink a rubber gasket?



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i need a peace of equiptment up and running by monday, of course parts stores are closed

I had to clean the carb on a 23 hp kaw. and the gasket that sits between the main body of the carb and the bowl is just a bit bigger than the groves it needs to sit in. when i say bigger i mean stretched out.

is there any way to shrink it? Yes i realize thats not the best solution, but no parts tores are open ...so


i heard sticking it in the freezer?

I heard boil it in water for a few mins

I heard wait a few days (time i dont have)

I heard, make it fit as much as possible, cut it where its big and connect it with super glue

i thought of just permitex silicon, but its a pretty intericate gasket, its not just a o ring, it seals the bowl itself, as well as issolating the idle and main jets


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buy a tube of gasket glue and use that to hold you over.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

to my surpise i boiled it in water for a little less than 1 min, and it shrunk enough that i could work with it. out it all back to gether and the machine runs


----------

